# Sony did it right with new 6-channel



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

Built-in DSP and a Bandpass filter, all hail the full-active end user..
Not enough power for my front stage but looks nice just the same..

https://www.sony.com/electronics/car-amplifiers/xm-gs6dsp


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

For $400 this could be a huge hit. People will whine about the power, but 45 watts is fine for most people wanting a budget build that can sound great.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gijoe said:


> For $400 this could be a huge hit. People will whine about the power, but 45 watts is fine for most people wanting a budget build that can sound great.


and for those who want more power from a 6 channel with a dsp built in, the new zapco st-x line has just that coming out soon for only a little more than the sony.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> and for those who want more power from a 6 channel with a dsp built in, the new zapco st-x line has just that coming out soon for only a little more than the sony.


But, not class D?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

I can definitely work with this...

4 OHMS
45 W × 4 (FRONT/REAR), 90 W × 2 (SUBWOOFER)
4 OHMS — BTL (BRIDGE-TIED LOAD)
350 W (SUBWOOFER) at 1 kHz

2 OHMS
175W × 2 (SUB) at 1 kHz, 600 W × 1 (SUBWOOFER bridged) at 1 kHz


EDIT: All I see mentioned on the DSP is filters and 10 band EQ. I need to read more into this. I like it a lot...just hope it has more DSP features


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

gijoe said:


> For $400 this could be a huge hit. People will whine about the power, but 45 watts is fine for most people wanting a budget build that can sound great.


Yep, 45Wrms is fine for 5.25" mid but once you step up to a 5x7 or 6.5" woofer you might want more power..


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I can definitely work with this...
> 
> 4 OHMS
> 45 W × 4 (FRONT/REAR), 90 W × 2 (SUBWOOFER)
> ...


I believe it's limited to 12dB crossover slopes and a 10-band graphic EQ, in addition to the time alignment. I could have misinterpreted the specs, though.


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

gstokes said:


> Yep, 45Wrms is fine for 5.25" mid but once you step up to a 5x7 or 6.5" woofer you might want more power..


it's perfect for 3-way imo. 90 per mid-bass isn't bad at all


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

gstokes said:


> Yep, 45Wrms is fine for 5.25" mid but once you step up to a 5x7 or 6.5" woofer you might want more power..


In a decently quiet car, with a driver that listens at modest levels, this could be a perfect solution. It might be exactly what I'm looking for for my simple GTI build.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gijoe said:


> But, not class D?


nope. but still pretty small for its power and class


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Had a chance to demo the Sony car that was running this with a full GS setup front to back and was pretty impressed. 
Rav4 with all OEM locations and staged nicely, had good output and was fun to listen too. Sony did a good job ESPECIALLY for the price.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

This seems like the DSP equivalent to the 80PRS, budget friendly, not top tier, but good enough for most. More products like this will send the active head unit to it's grave quickly.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

I think people under-estimate how loud drivers can get on 90watts... even 45 watts.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

adrianp89 said:


> I think people under-estimate how loud drivers can get on 90watts... even 45 watts.


A lot of people are getting really sick of me saying this exact thing around here. Very audible levels take a fraction of a watt to reproduce. A speaker with a sensitivity of 85dB 1watt/1meter will get to 67dB off of 1/64th of a watt. Conversational speech is about 60dB, so with 1/64th of a watt an inefficient speaker will be 7dB (significant) louder than typical conversation.


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

gijoe said:


> A lot of people are getting really sick of me saying this exact thing around here. Very audible levels take a fraction of a watt to reproduce. A speaker with a sensitivity of 85dB 1watt/1meter will get to 67dB off of 1/64th of a watt. Conversational speech is about 60dB, so with 1/64th of a watt an inefficient speaker will be 7dB (significant) louder than typical conversation.


If they are sick of it - they should try it for them selves and be shocked. Before my time, amplifiers rarely pushed out over 40-50 watts a channel, and I highly doubt cars are that much "louder" today than they were in the 90s. 

Hell, I just did an install in my boat with 50 watts per speaker. The mid-bass output and volume are things I have zero concerns about after putting everything in (and my gains are still low until I can properly tune it).


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

The issue is dynamics and rise. That 45 watts turns into 10 real fast.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

adrianp89 said:


> If they are sick of it - they should try it for them selves and be shocked. Before my time, amplifiers rarely pushed out over 40-50 watts a channel, and I highly doubt cars are that much "louder" today than they were in the 90s.
> 
> Hell, I just did an install in my boat with 50 watts per speaker. The mid-bass output and volume are things I have zero concerns about after putting everything in (and my gains are still low until I can properly tune it).


yup ppi 2050,soundstream d100 or hifonics vulcan were all that was needed to get louder than i would ever listen.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hit 136dB with a single IDQ10V2 ran off a Phoenix Gold MPS2240. Doesn't take a lot of power to get really loud. 2x24 at 4ohm, (1x300 at 1ohm).


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Granted, a car environment is different than the home, but when I quit posting here, I'd gotten into home audio instead, but the same inaccurate view of power exists in home audio too.

I powered two JBL Studio 590's with a 7-10 wpc SMSL T-Amp just for fun, and it got quite loud. I could drive it into distortion, but it took high levels to do it. Most would have said the speakers would barely play at the low power, but they'd be dead wrong. My every day amp is a 200w per channel B&K, so that test made it very clear to me that I was never using anywhere near that amps actual capability.

I understand the sensitivity is decent on those JBL's, but I also drove some Pioneer BS22's with the same amp, with great results too.


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

SnakeOil said:


> The issue is dynamics and rise. That 45 watts turns into 10 real fast.


For lots of people 5 or 10 watts turns into 45 

The biggest limitation seems to be the only 5 channels of DSP, but plenty of people running a 5 channel amp


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

gijoe said:


> In a decently quiet car, with a driver that listens at modest levels, this could be a perfect solution. It might be exactly what I'm looking for for my simple GTI build.


Yep. A BMW is another example of this.

I actually run an AP8.9 and AP1D in mine and it does just fine.

1 and 2 to tweeters
3 and 4 to 4" mids
5/6 and 7/8 bridged to 8" under seat woofers

AP1D for sub in the trunk

The DSP in this Sony unit seems substantially less powerful though.



SnakeOil said:


> The issue is dynamics and rise. That 45 watts turns into 10 real fast.


I still don't understand this logic. That is an RMS rating. Please explain how it is reduced to 10 watts of power.


----------



## SnakeOil (Jan 4, 2018)

JVD240 said:


> Yep. A BMW is another example of this.
> 
> I actually run an AP8.9 and AP1D in mine and it does just fine.
> 
> ...


Every time a speakers cone moves in any way within its magnetic feild the coils impeadance goes up. Sometimes a little sometimes a lot. 
Also music is dynamic. It’s recorded at different gain across the same song. Peaks and troughs


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Andy tried to explain we don't need that much power when he gave us the MS-8. That didn't go over well with most  I think his processor only has 50 watts a channel in that custom amp/processor.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

SnakeOil said:


> Every time a speakers cone moves in any way within its magnetic feild the coils impeadance goes up. Sometimes a little sometimes a lot.
> Also music is dynamic. It’s recorded at different gain across the same song. Peaks and troughs


Right, but the impedance of the speaker quadrupling? Are you using it in the correct passband?

Yes, music is dynamic. But we are talking RMS power.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

JVD240 said:


> Right, but the impedance of the speaker quadrupling? Are you using it in the correct passband?
> 
> *Yes, music is dynamic. But we are talking RMS power.*


I think what he is trying to say is that 45 watts is fine for moderate to heavily compressed music, but when you get into cleaner SQ type tracks your 45 watts goes to brief rare music peaks and the majority of the track is only gets ~1.5 watts (assuming a 16dB crest factor). Is that enough?.........depends on a lot of things, but midbass is most certainly going to suffer.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I think what he is trying to say is that 45 watts is fine for moderate to heavily compressed music, but when you get into cleaner SQ type tracks your 45 watts goes to brief rare music peaks and the majority of the track is only gets ~1.5 watts (assuming a 16dB crest factor). Is that enough?.........depends on a lot of things, but midbass is most certainly going to suffer.


Right... but dB, by nature, is a relative value.

So changing to a 100W amp on the same track is (theoretically) giving you ~+3dB. Is that enough? 

My point is people seem to get a little hung up on power and ignore the actual math.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

If one was using this for a 3 way front setup, it's got decent power (45w x 4, 90w x 2). 45w to each tweeter and midrange is plenty of power. Then it does 90w to each midbass and could do 175w x 2 at 2 ohms, although there aren't a lot of 2 ohm midbass choices. 

If this amp is rated accurately, it should get quite loud before it runs out of gas. I don't think it would at all on tweeters and something like a 2.5-3" mid. 90w on the midbass, should be enough under most circumstances.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

This looks pretty awesome! Sony is crushing it of late between this and the A7iii camera I'm turning in to a Sony fanboy.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Love this concept, Though I must say I have never been impressed with any sony product I have ever bought at any pricepoint in my whole life. Lord knows I try to throw money at them from headunits, home audio headphones laptops ES line or mid grade- NEVER been impressed with anything.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

I really liked pre XPLod stuff from Sony, take old champagne color amps for example - they sounded nice and looked good too! I do agree on A7 comment and this amp is along the same design language which I can appreciate.




mfenske said:


> This looks pretty awesome! Sony is crushing it of late between this and the A7iii camera I'm turning in to a Sony fanboy.





dcfis said:


> Love this concept, Though I must say I have never been impressed with any sony product I have ever bought at any pricepoint in my whole life. Lord knows I try to throw money at them from headunits, home audio headphones laptops ES line or mid grade- NEVER been impressed with anything.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anyone have any 'inside info' on this line? Any chance they 
will have a 2chan that one could use with this in an 8chan system?
I haven't run less than 8 since oh 1993-94 and will never go back 
down. The power amount isn't that bad at all if one chooses the
proper drivers with a high sensitivity as discussed earlier. I've never
run over 50w to tweeters and 3-4" mids. 

I've been screaming for a DSP that could be tuned via bluetooth for
a few years now. It irks me that manufactures have been bleeding 
consumers to run proprietary displays costing several hundreds of 
dollars, when they have had the tech to simply use a device that 
everyone is already using. sorry for the rant....


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Mless5 said:


> I really liked pre XPLod stuff from Sony, take old champagne color amps for example - they sounded nice and looked good too! I do agree on A7 comment and this amp is along the same design language which I can appreciate.


I feel the same way about their newer line of double-din head units too...they have some of the most clean looking displays, especially the likes of the XAV-AX100. It's just a lack of tuning capability and 2v preamps that turned me off from it.


----------



## Imdbtruth (Jun 23, 2017)

JBL really did it right with their MS series 4 channel, the MS-a1004... It also had a built-in DSP (although I'm unsure whether or not it's on par with this Sony's DSP), and it produced 90-120 watts per channel in 2-4 ohm, and it's sexy as hell... I realize I'm not exactly comparing apples to apples, but I just don't get why there haven't been more amps produced that are more similar to those MS series amps... I wish JBL would come out with a new line of MS amps that is similar to the old ones, except maybe offer a 6 channel and give the sub amp more balls at like 1200.1... Wireless knobs where art thou...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

mfenske said:


> This looks pretty awesome! Sony is crushing it of late between this and the A7iii camera I'm turning in to a Sony fanboy.


yeah, they have been steeping their game up all around. The a9, the a7riii, etc etc. i have the a7rii and love it. Have used the GS9 radio multiple times now and its pretty good minus the app. now decent amps..


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Why are the sub channel(s) RMS ratings given at 1kHz?


----------



## edub13 (Jun 19, 2015)

I really don't see those more robust channels as sub channels so much as mid bass channels for a 3-way that _could[_ be used to power a sub if necessary.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> yeah, they have been steeping their game up all around. The a9, the a7riii, etc etc. i have the a7rii and love it.


Yeah, I shot the A7R2 for a while and LOVED the image quality. I kept wanting to have a touchscreen and joystick and now I can (not sure I want 42 mpix).


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Imdbtruth said:


> JBL really did it right with their MS series 4 channel, the MS-a1004... It also had a built-in DSP (although I'm unsure whether or not it's on par with this Sony's DSP), and it produced 90-120 watts per channel in 2-4 ohm, and it's sexy as hell... I realize I'm not exactly comparing apples to apples, but I just don't get why there haven't been more amps produced that are more similar to those MS series amps... I wish JBL would come out with a new line of MS amps that is similar to the old ones, except maybe offer a 6 channel and give the sub amp more balls at like 1200.1... Wireless knobs where art thou...


You are way off, the MS amps had no processing, only a digital-ish display for xovers and gain. It actually double it's power at 2ohms so it was underrated.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

This sony unit reminds me of the CDT unit... very similar
4 x 50 Watts, 2 x 80 Watts,











https://www.cdtaudio.com/sep_components/amps/dsp48.php


Technical Specs:
Item Number
DSP 4.8
Power Input 
±9V ~ ±15V
Inputs
4 x High Level In
Outputs
6 x High Level Out, 4 x High Level Out
Output Voltage 
4 Volts RMS(Low Level Out)
RMS Power 
4 x 50 Watts, 2 x 80 Watts,
Frequency Response 
20Hz～20KHz（0.5dB)
DSP Bandwidth 
48 Bit 
Signal Converters 
A/D: BurrBrown, D/A: BurrBrown
Signal-to-noise ratio 
>110dB @1kHz 0dBDistortion(THD)
Channel Separation
Low level output ：>85dB(1KHZ)
Distortion(THD)
>0.001% (Low Level Out)
Additional features
Control Input, Micro-USB, 360° Phase Adjustment
Crossover
10 Bands EQ(Inputs), 15 Bands EQ(Outputs)
Dimensions(L x W x H)
214.55mm x 144.84mm x 54mm


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

On the sony.. looks like you can bridge de 5th and 6th channels to get 340watts? That's...impressive. Or get 175W × 2 @ 2ohms.

https://www.sony.com/electronics/car-amplifiers/xm-gs6dsp/specifications


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

I really like this concept, but I'm disappointed that it doesn't have a DSP controlled line output to run to an outboard amp for subwoofers. Maybe I missed that in the description? As it stands this would be really nice for a three way front stage but you wouldn't have any dsp control of subwoofers.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

This Amp is slated for install in my car the next couple of weeks....I will keep you all posted...running front 2-ways and a subwoofer.

2017 Hyundai Sonata, OEM headunit, This Sony amp, 2-way components (undecided), and a sub (2-6" ported, 8"sealed, or a 10" sealed, aka undecided)


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

I like it, might have a home for one very soon. Curious to how you tune it.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bluetooth runs through any smartphone. App called the Sony Music Center.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks like a PS4 or something. JL Audio has a new line of amps with built in DSP and pretty small and nice looking but they are crazy expensive too.


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

cgm246 said:


> This Amp is slated for install in my car the next couple of weeks....I will keep you all posted...running front 2-ways and a subwoofer.
> 
> 2017 Hyundai Sonata, OEM headunit, This Sony amp, 2-way components (undecided), and a sub (2-6" ported, 8"sealed, or a 10" sealed, aka undecided)


Looks like a change is in hand...Subject: 2017 Hyundai Sonata Eco w/OEM speakers and HU-base system (4 front, 2 rear)

I am adding Kenwood Excelon X801-5 (45x4,300x1), Alpine R-W12D4, high pass car speakers.

I am considering adding AX-DSP unit, but do I really need it? I am wondering if it might be overkill. I will high-pass the car, but I might not really need the DSP.
Thoughts from the pros? Also I plan to bridge and run the amp 3 channels and replace front speakers and kill the rear if not happy with the sound. Morel Maximo 6 or Mirrus coaxials in the front.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

impulse said:


> Looks like a PS4 or something. JL Audio has a new line of amps with built in DSP and pretty small and nice looking but they are crazy expensive too.


Yes, but in true 'car audio' fashion they continue to find a way
to keep their meat hooks in you. In the past it was the necessity
for one to have their controller (talking about dsp) in order to 
program their black boxes. Everyone did it and those needing or
wanting had little to no choice even though they had the tech to 
allow us to use our phones. Afterall, we were already streaming
music so being able to program the thing with the same device.

In the case of the JL. The thin cost what 800-1300 bucks, yet 
they STILL make you buy a freaking 100 buck Bluetooth communicator
or a 120 buck ''hub communicator.'' As if the bluetooth communicator
hasn't already been installed in amps and DSP's as part of the deal.
Or with the case of the 'hub,' how long now have we been able 
to 'dasiy chain' amps now? Either by rca, cat 5, or proprietary cable?

Sorry for the rant, these companies really piss me off how they 
always find a way to extract a few extra hundred dollars from it's
buyers. Not very many other forms of electronic tech still do this
yet here we are.... 

sorry chaps, carry on


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

It looks like the CDT actually lets you adjust the crossovers through the software instead of using potentiometers. It also looks like you can add an additional amp to the cdt. Seems like a nice amp provided there is no noise and you're fine with universal eq instead of per channel eq.





AAAAAAA said:


> This sony unit reminds me of the CDT unit... very similar
> 4 x 50 Watts, 2 x 80 Watts,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TJ Mobile Audio (May 6, 2009)

Have we had a guinea pig yet? Has anyone tried this amplifier?

I'd like to find more info on the signal processor's capabilites but can't seem to find good info.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

gstokes said:


> Built-in DSP and a Bandpass filter, all hail the full-active end user..
> Not enough power for my front stage but looks nice just the same..
> 
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/car-amplifiers/xm-gs6dsp


https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...iscussion/191618-help-me-build-amplifier.html

My 'goto' solution costs about $160:

four channel class D amp : $50

12v to 24v power supply : $30

MiniDsp : $80

It's all modular so you can reach as many channels as you have room for. Need sixteen channels? No problem.

I have this setup literally everywhere. My car, my test bench in the garage, my living room. I'd have it at my desk but I'm too cheap to buy another MiniDSP.

You can also 'scale up' if you like. For instance, these basic building blocks could be used to build a 4000 watt amp, if you were so inclined. Power supply, amp, DSP, D-O-N-E.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Yes, but in true 'car audio' fashion they continue to find a way
> to keep their meat hooks in you. In the past it was the necessity
> for one to have their controller (talking about dsp) in order to
> program their black boxes. Everyone did it and those needing or
> ...


In my day job this is how we make our money 

All the commodity stuff we sell at a loss, we make all the money on software and consulting. We had a customer recently that was pushing us on our margins, and we found that we could cut the prices on ONE item by as much as 90% and still make a profit, as long as we maintained the margins on the other two.


----------



## msdos (Sep 19, 2018)

TJ Mobile Audio said:


> Have we had a guinea pig yet? Has anyone tried this amplifier?
> 
> I'd like to find more info on the signal processor's capabilites but can't seem to find good info.


I just installed one over the weekend into a 2010 128i base audio w/ the stock headunit, stock door/rear speakers, pair of 2ohm SWS-8 subs in the stock underseat locations. Haven't had time to tweak the settings yet and replacing the stock woofers with subs left an imbalance in how things sound (until i replace the other stock speakers), but some thoughts:

1) DSP lets you set EQ (via a meh phone UI), listening position, and subwoofer level (along with balance/fader). Pretty rudimentary but does what it should. You can read more about it in the manual (on Sony's site as a PDF)
2) BT audio has AAC codec support, so iOS devices sound good. Range reaches from my dashboard-mount to the trunk fine, though I've had intermittent cut offs (requires hitting play again). BT is gimmicky overall though, you control volume/playback from your phone so your headunit dial/steering wheel controls do nothing
3) Great price for what you get and for how compact it is


You can grab $300 open box returns from Sonic Electronix via eBay right now, 3 more left (where I got mine, looked brand new)


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

msdos said:


> .. BT audio has AAC codec support, so iOS devices sound good. Range reaches from my dashboard-mount to the trunk fine, though I've had intermittent cut offs (requires hitting play again)


There is a common misconception that BT is like WiFi and can travel through and around objects in free space but BT as with ALL radio signals are line of sight, reason you can still receive the BT signal in your trunk is because of reflections from nearby objects and opacity of the materials, that is why you get intermittent cutoffs and have to keep hitting play..


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I800C0LLECT said:


> Andy tried to explain we don't need that much power when he gave us the MS-8. That didn't go over well with most  I think his processor only has 50 watts a channel in that custom amp/processor.


The manual says 20w x 8 @ 4 ohms, 30w @ 2 (maximum)


----------



## msdos (Sep 19, 2018)

Agreed on all your points, though my cutoffs are far less severe than I made it sound like. I maybe get cutoff once every three 30min car rides, so not terrible. 

Not being to control the volume via the headunit knob ruins everything though. You also lose out on the factory BMW gong/chimes, any headunit/phone voice integration, etc when the BT input is active.

Not planning on this BT input being my normal method of playing music, just noting that you should not purchase this unit for the BT feature.



gstokes said:


> There is a common misconception that BT is like WiFi and can travel through and around objects in free space but BT as with ALL radio signals are line of sight, reason you can still receive the BT signal in your trunk is because of reflections from nearby objects and opacity of the materials, that is why you get intermittent cutoffs and have to keep hitting play..


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

CDT FAN said:


> The manual says 20w x 8 @ 4 ohms, 30w @ 2 (maximum)


I was referencing the Audiofrog hardware in his current vehicle. Has he published specs on that?


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I800C0LLECT said:


> I was referencing the Audiofrog hardware in his current vehicle. Has he published specs on that?


I don't believe he's published specs for it, especially considering it's a one-of-a-kind that's not intended to go to production. However, I do concur on the 50W x 24 channels, plus 3 DSP units. I believe he's bridging channels to some of the drivers in the Benz, since he has more amp channels than speakers. Also, he's using a "cheesey NESA amp" for the subwoofer.

Go to 11:00 minute mark in the video below:


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone knows if its 10 peq is per Channel?


----------



## terrafield (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi

I was going through GS6DSP manual and I noticed that there are 2 modes (2 CH and 6 CH mode)

I want to have Front speakers + Sub setup (4Ch for Front Components bi-amped and 2 Ch bridged for Subwoofer). For this I need to select 6 Ch as per manual but it says if I select 6 Ch then I cannot use DSP. This means I cannot use Time Alignment function

I'm not sure why someone will buy this instead of a normal amplifier if there is no time alignment

Could any GS6DSP users confirm on this?

Appreciate your response 

Thanks


----------



## flgfish (Jan 17, 2019)

msdos said:


> Not being to control the volume via the headunit knob ruins everything though. You also lose out on the factory BMW gong/chimes, any headunit/phone voice integration, etc when the BT input is active.
> 
> Not planning on this BT input being my normal method of playing music, just noting that you should not purchase this unit for the BT feature.


If you're streaming from your phone directly to your amp, you've cut the head unit out completely of the signal input chain. I'm not sure why you'd think your head unit would control volume in this scenario?

This is whole reason BT streaming on amps doesn't seem useful to me at all. If I'm using BT I want to my phone to work if someone calls - to do that, I need my head unit & mics to be working - so why would I ever want to roll around, streaming to my amp? Maybe in a competition or something? Feature looking for a use, IMO.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

flgfish said:


> This is whole reason BT streaming on amps doesn't seem useful to me at all. If I'm using BT I want to my phone to work if someone calls - to do that, I need my head unit & mics to be working - so why would I ever want to roll around, streaming to my amp? Maybe in a competition or something? Feature looking for a use, IMO.


Useful only for no bt Head units, like old, classics, boats and other recreational vehicles.


----------



## JMikeK (Jan 2, 2019)

terrafield said:


> Hi
> 
> I was going through GS6DSP manual and I noticed that there are 2 modes (2 CH and 6 CH mode)
> 
> ...


This is exactly how it reads to me too. The instruction manual describes 6-channel mode as "Through mode" indicating "No built-in DSP is used" (p. 10).

So you cannot use the DSP to time-align your 3-way components. You can use it to align your 2-way component and sub system, which is very cool for some implementations (like users of older head units or bluetooth-to-amp setups), but yeah many mid-tier head units have this capability no problem these days.


----------



## terrafield (Jun 16, 2018)

JMikeK said:


> So you cannot use the DSP to time-align your 3-way components. You can use it to align your 2-way component and sub system, which is very cool for some implementations (like users of older head units or bluetooth-to-amp setups), but yeah many mid-tier head units have this capability no problem these days.


I'm planning to use 2-way components + sub only. But looks like DSP cannot be used even for 2 way components + sub

May I know from where you got to know that we can use DSP for 2-way component + sub? Because in the manual, it just says 6 channel (doesn't specify whether its 3-way component or 2-way+sub)


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

The marketing folks went all out on this... LOL

If only it was true.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

gstokes said:


> There is a common misconception that BT is like WiFi and can travel through and around objects in free space but BT as with ALL radio signals are line of sight, reason you can still receive the BT signal in your trunk is because of reflections from nearby objects and opacity of the materials, that is why you get intermittent cutoffs and have to keep hitting play..


Radio waves are long enough (in wavelengths) to penetrate normal walls. It's definitely not line of sight. 

It is like wifi because it's operating near the same band as wifi 2.4ghz.

I doubt bluetooth is failing to reach him unless his car is made out of lead. More likely to be a software issue or poor quality components. Not bluetooth tech itself.


----------



## JMikeK (Jan 2, 2019)

terrafield said:


> I'm planning to use 2-way components + sub only. But looks like DSP cannot be used even for 2 way components + sub
> 
> May I know from where you got to know that we can use DSP for 2-way component + sub? Because in the manual, it just says 6 channel (doesn't specify whether its 3-way component or 2-way+sub)


On page 14 it says you can run 2-way active with a bridged sub with input setup A or B:









Setup A on page 10 shows two-channel input / DSP mode:









I haven't used it personally, mind you, but that is what this shows to me.


----------



## linedaze (Jul 26, 2018)

So from what I've read it seems like this is not the setup I would want for active 3 ways? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

linedaze said:


> So from what I've read it seems like this is not the setup I would want for active 3 ways?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


If u want time alignment, no.


----------



## sazabi2001 (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone used this DSP-AMP yet?
Plan to build a small 3-way system, thinking this might suit me.


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

sazabi2001 said:


> Has anyone used this DSP-AMP yet?
> Plan to build a small 3-way system, thinking this might suit me.


Answer in post #68.


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Why would time assignment be an issue for a 3 way setup


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

